# BA's Big Jack dempsey



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Awhile back my JD outgrew my tank and I had to sell him to big al's Scarborough. Does anyone remember that fish? It was first priced at $30, then lowered to $15 . They were at a loss, they paid me around 16 for it anyways! I was just wondering if anyone bought that fish, and they didn't just flush him D: He was in the tank with a big tiger oscar and a few other fish.


----------



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

i remember seeing it, it is a huge jack dempsey and it is really nice looking .


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

It was really nice but I had no space D:. I hope they didn't flush him.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think they would do that... at least I hope not D:


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the staff there did the trade and gave me $16 for it, marked it as $30; I think the livestock manager wasn't too happy with the fish and either sold it for $15 or flushed it T_T


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

If they want to get rid of a fish they either sell it cheap or feed it to the sharks.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

They could probably feed it to the sharks... It was about a foot long though


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Firerox said:


> They could probably feed it to the sharks... It was about a foot long though


couple of bites


----------

